# Might be OT 2 young rats/mice yet to be determined metro detroit area



## Paige (Jul 23, 2014)

my friend found two rodents in a tank at her new place and can not keep them. She thought someone would come back for them but no one ever did. I only have a video as of now and she doesn't know much about rats to be able to tell but from the video the one looks like a young rat to me. They are located in the metro Detroit area please message me here or at [email protected] if interested. I already have 5 rats so I can not keep them. Will have pictures up as soon as I get them can not upload the video for some reason


----------

